# [Indian NR] Kesava Kirupa 3x3 avg 9.76



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice!



Thanks


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice! congratz


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## maps600 (Jan 5, 2015)

Good Job


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Well done!


Thanks 



mrtomas said:


> Very nice! congratz


Thanks 


maps600 said:


> Good Job


Thanks


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats !!!

I was there as well


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 5, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> I was there as well


Haha. Thanks


----------



## Indiancuber (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow! Awsome


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj!



Thanks


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 5, 2015)

NICE  
That awkward moment when noone realised it was NR for like 5 mins


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice, you have a pretty cool turning style . Lol those stickers though


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 5, 2015)

Well done man!


----------



## tarandeep5 (Jan 6, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 6, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Good job!


Thanks 


CiaranBeahan said:


> Well done man!


Thanks 


Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice, you have a pretty cool turning style . Lol those stickers though


Haha. Thanks 


aashritspidey said:


> NICE
> That awkward moment when noone realised it was NR for like 5 mins


Yeah


----------



## PJKCuber (Jan 6, 2015)

Kiru You Rock!!!!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 6, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Kiru You Rock!!!!



Haha. Thanks


----------



## Lonely Parrot (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!! Beware though I will break the record soon


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks. Haha.


----------



## adiwastu (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------

